# Equinox roof/conservatory



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

We have a wooden lean to with plastic sheet roofing. Too hot in the summer. Too cold in the winter. A builder today mentioned equinox roofing which is well insulated and means the room can be used all year round. Has anyone had a similar roof with conservatory built and can recommend or comment on their personal experience.

http://www.eurocell.co.uk/ppc/equinox-landing-page-conservatories?gclid=COLkqJSXkdUCFeYy0wodNf4LTg


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

My father in law has had this done last year and it's made the space much more useable. They practically live in there all year round now.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

My parents have had this done to their conservatory its made it like a proper room thats usable all year round. The downside is that its much much darker inside and depending on the room the conservatory is attached to it will make that dramatically darker. If its an option I would investigate if skylights or velux windows (or similar) can be fitted and make sure there is plenty of lighting fitted once the roof in complete if anything go for more lights than you think you will need and spec dimmer switch.

You also need to be careful with the guttering as the roof is thicker it can make the roof higher and therefore the guttering also needs lifting up otherwise the water will run off the roof and miss the gutter totally. If you get a quote ask them how they deal with this. With my parents they kind of bodged this bit and my dad ended up fixing this himself.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Cheers guys. Yes we had thought about the room attached to the sun lounge becoming darker. The installer mentioned a couple of velux windows so even they they add £800, i think it would be good to have. 

Guttering - it will be a new conservatory with roof so a fresh install, appreciate the heads up.


----------

